# 1st Place!



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

"Winter Wonderland" oil painting! Didn,t have much time to do this painting, so amazed me to get 1st place! &#127912;&#127801; KrissyKarol xo


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow you are so lucky to be so talented, that is a great painting


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

What a talented lady you are, beautiful painting.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Beautiful painting...well done


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Congratulations &#128077;


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats yo u deserve it


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Would love to walk down that lane !! Congratulations !


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

Beautiful picture, you deserve to win.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Wow!!!! Christine, it's sooo beautiful!!!!! Congratulations and very well deserved 1st place. I love it. &#128158;&#128144;&#128158; Ros


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very beautiful .


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Well deserved beautiful painting, wouldn't mind it on my wall, congrats.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Love the picture. Great work.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful painting, congratulations.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

What a beautiful painting.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

The bush branches on the side of the road covered with snow, the car tracks on the unplowed country road, the pop of bright color at the end of the road all are perfect. I love it. No wonder you won first prize.


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Yes, you most certainly deserve it!


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

Lovely handling of light and great balance between cool and warm colours A well deserved first prize!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Queeh Fluffy (Jun 16, 2015)

That is wonderful. I'm not a fan of winter, but that picture warms me; the touches of sunset on the snow. I would love that on my wall.


----------



## Knitted by Nan (Aug 3, 2013)

Granny-Pearl said:


> "Winter Wonderland" oil painting! Didn,t have much time to do this painting, so amazed me to get 1st place! 🎨🌹 KrissyKarol xo


I love it, it is a painting you can just walk into. Congratulations, well done. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful work,Would love to be able to draw and paint,


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

Very well done! Congratulations!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I can see why you got 1st place as its really lovely. Well done. &#128077;&#128512;


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

That is just beautiful. What talent you have. Congratulations on first prize.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love it! So talented!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Awesome! Makes me want to walk down the road to see what is on the other side of the hill.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Beautiful. It looks like first place material to me. You are very talented.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Well deserved, gorgeous painting. Wonderful talent you have.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Stunning piece! Congratulations!


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 25, 2011)

Beautiful painting, so realistic that it gives me the shivers looking at it.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations..Beautiful.. :thumbup:


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

That is just lovely.

Jenny x


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!! It's lovely!!!!


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

It's lovely. What will you do with it? My mum paints but she doesn't seem to hang any of them ... ;-)


----------



## Deri (Jan 3, 2016)

Your painting is excellent. You definitely deserve first prize.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Well my darling Krissy, I wouldn't have expected anything less. You are an amazing artist and I've yet to see one of your paintings I haven't loved. The detail in that lovely walk-way is fantastic. I was looking for the Woodpecker and deer tracks. *Chuckle*. You have a skill I'm very envious of and I'm going to keep our date, so you can teach me. It's a good job we'll have a long time. Lol. lots of Christian love to you my Sister. xxx


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is stunning! Wow!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you every one for your lovely encouraging comments! Of which mean a lot & are appreciated! Very much! &#127801;Krissy x


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

chris kelly said:


> Well my darling Krissy, I wouldn't have expected anything less. You are an amazing artist and I've yet to see one of your paintings I haven't loved. The detail in that lovely walk-way is fantastic. I was looking for the Woodpecker and deer tracks. *Chuckle*. You have a skill I'm very envious of and I'm going to keep our date, so you can teach me. It's a good job we'll have a long time. Lol. lots of Christian love to you my Sister. xxx


Bless you as always Chris xx thank you for your lovely kind words! Our art date is ever nearer! Hope you have a fab meeting with new workbook! Ours was brilliant on Tuesday night! No one wanted to come home! Take care hugs &'love Krissy xx🌹


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

No wonder you won. It's lovely. Congratulations are on the cards. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Beautiful painting! Congrats on 1st place!!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Congratulations, you deserve it!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

Congratulations. Beautiful winter scene painting.


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Granny-Pearl said:


> Bless you as always Chris xx thank you for your lovely kind words! Our art date is ever nearer! Hope you have a fab meeting with new workbook! Ours was brilliant on Tuesday night! No one wanted to come home! Take care hugs &'love Krissy xx🌹


Our Theocratic Meeting is tonight. I'll take lots of notes as I'm listening through the phone link. I can't wait now. *Chuckle*. Precious Agape love dear Sister.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Super pretty!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Just beautiful.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Love it! winter is my favorite season and your painting is amazing!! Bravo!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations! Lovely painting.


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

Mad loch said:


> Congratulations 👍


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Well deserved.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That painting is beautiful. You have an amazing eye for color. I thank you for sharing your talents with us. WOW!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Well done to you.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh WOW! Well deserved!!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

I can just feel the fresh briskness of this winter's day. Love it!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Congratulations! The scene is very inviting.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

It's a beauty.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

This is stunning. It is no wonder you took 1st place.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh Chrissy, it reminds me of the road to the lake cabin. It is perfect and finally they got it right...first place~
Hope all is well with you there and that you have a great 2016.. severely under the weather just now with bronchial pneumonia.. write later friend xo wendy


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

tat'sgran said:


> Oh Chrissy, it reminds me of the road to the lake cabin. It is perfect and finally they got it right...first place~
> Hope all is well with you there and that you have a great 2016.. severely under the weather just now with bronchial pneumonia.. write later friend xo wendy


Wendy, I'm so sorry you are unwell again. Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

chris kelly said:


> Wendy, I'm so sorry you are unwell again. Lots of hugs to you.


Thanks friend... it seems it is unending.. the result of no immune system.. have meds and will hopefully be on the mend soon.. I better be.. Easter is coming fast!  xo wendy


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It's truly beautiful. You are quite talented, and imagine what you would have done if you had more time!

Congratulations on the 1st place award. You absolutely deserved it.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

tat'sgran said:


> Oh Chrissy, it reminds me of the road to the lake cabin. It is perfect and finally they got it right...first place~
> Hope all is well with you there and that you have a great 2016.. severely under the weather just now with bronchial pneumonia.. write later friend xo wendy


Bless you Wendy! My love thoughts & prayers are with you Honey! Hope & pray you can throw of this nasty infection! Your very special to me so take care! (((((((Hugs)))))) and thank you so much for your kind words! So pleased you liked the painting! (🌹) Isaiah 41:10'13 & Revelation 21:1-5 Xox Love Krissy xox


----------



## ifangoch (Aug 28, 2012)

You have captured the light perfectly. Well done.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Congratulations - beautiful work


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Great painting! You are blessed with talent.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

The painting is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## circularknitter (Jan 11, 2014)

that is terrific, you are gifted.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful! Wish I could paint or draw, but it is not in me.


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous! Makes me cold! :thumbup:


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you all so much I really appreciate each & everyone's kind & lovely comments! Made my day! God Bless x&#127912;&#127801;


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yahoo! Lovely painting.


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

Granny-Pearl said:


> "Winter Wonderland" oil painting! Didn,t have much time to do this painting, so amazed me to get 1st place! 🎨🌹 KrissyKarol xo


That is beautiful. Well done and congratulations.


----------



## granniejoan (Dec 2, 2013)

CONGRATULATIONS You deserve to win first prize with your stunning painting


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Susan j (Jan 13, 2013)

I love this! Wish I could paint.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

It's really beautiful. The snow covered branches really come to life.


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

It is lovely. Congratulations!!


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you so much means a lot x&#127912;&#127801;


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

That is so beautiful; could almost feel sliding on that icy road-looks real. jude


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

prolife said:


> That is so beautiful; could almost feel sliding on that icy road-looks real. jude


Aww! Jude! Yes can imagine doing that! Thank you appreciate your kind words! X Krissy X (ps just luv your Avatar photo!) 😊


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

So creative using the brights at the back of the painting. Not the typical winter scene.


----------



## pinkroses (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow!! Bautiful!! Congrats to you!!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations, so well deserved.


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful painting!!!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

WOW! Beautiful


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful work and composition.


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

blumbergsrus said:


> WOW! Beautiful


Thank you very much 🎨🌹


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

aljellie said:


> Beautiful work and composition.


Thank you so much appreciate your kind words! 🎨🌹


----------

